# 9 Year Old Indian Girl Becomes the Youngest Microsoft Certified Professional



## mrintech (Dec 27, 2008)

*9 Year Old Indian Girl Becomes the Youngest Microsoft Certified Professional*



> Today's crushing blow to our self confidence comes to us from India, where a 9 year old girl has become the youngest person to ever pass a Microsoft Certified Professional examination.
> 
> *i40.tinypic.com/2s9xceg.jpg​
> Naturally, this isn't the first time the girl has been in the spotlight for her talents. Thanks to her extraordinary memory, she has been breaking records since she was three—an age when most of us were concerned with toys and pooping our pants. [NDTV via Newlaunches]


*Via:* *gizmodo.com/5116747/9-year-old-girl-becomes-the-youngest-microsoft-certified-professional


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 27, 2008)

HT had reported that she was just 8.
8 year old MCP and 11 year old becoming RHCE!! Surprised.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## jck (Dec 27, 2008)

i dont like news like this ... starting from the time when we used to see news about 4 year olds getting 80% in 12th or 3rd graders passing engineering.
this just shows about how parents impose things on young children in hopes of them having a great future. In many cases its hard being that kid with constant pressure from parents , think of the cases that dont succeed.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm totally shocked. Think of the salary. OMG!!!


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 27, 2008)

> Naturally, this isn't the first time the girl has been in the spotlight for her talents. Thanks to her *extraordinary memory*, she has been breaking records since she was three—an age when most of us were concerned with toys and pooping our pants.



Is that what it takes to be a Microsoft Certified Professional? Memory? Just become like a brain dump?

No much idea about these exams, but that's what the news item seems to suggest.


----------



## jck (Dec 27, 2008)

what salary she is just certified not working

the comments on gizmodo say that mcp is just memorizing


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 27, 2008)

> *Eight-year-old* becomes youngest MCP certificate holder Madurai, Dec 22 (PTI) An eight-year-old girl from a city school here in India's southern state of Tamil Nadu has become the youngest Microsoft Computer Professional Certificate holder in the world, scoring 842 out of 1000 marks.
> Livina Sri of the Dolphin matriculation school was presented with a certificate by Microsoft last week.
> 
> The record was earlier held by Hurbahkareem Randhaha, a 10-year-old Pakistani girl, who received the MCP certificate in 2005. The MCP examinations are usually taken by graduates in the age group of 20 to 25 and above all over the world.
> ...



Source: *www.ptinews.com/pti/ptisite.nsf/$all/7A7975E26B50E6356525752700832F2C

Mrintech, modify your post(and title as well if possible).


----------



## jck (Dec 27, 2008)

gizmodo comments say that some other girl acheived it at 7..


----------



## Faun (Dec 27, 2008)

lol...must say an ambitious gal ;p


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 27, 2008)

one of my friends (who is of my age) passed this at age 12, while today he can be best considered a nut.


----------



## jck (Dec 27, 2008)

these stories are sad...
not something to be proud of. Parents abusing a talented kid


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 27, 2008)

Take it as a rule.All the Kid genius wonders always end up being a average achievers.
  The shock factor is good but what it ends up with is real thing.


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2008)

lol
Congrats to her.


----------



## skippednote (Dec 28, 2008)

Must say a Gr8 job at such a small age.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 28, 2008)

freshseasons said:


> Take it as a rule.All the Kid genius wonders always end up being a average achievers.
> The shock factor is good but what it ends up with is real thing.



not all. Tathagat avatar tulsi passed his m.sc at 12. He is currently a senior scientist(age-21) at iisc & soon to take his ph.d.he was featured on national geographic's my brilliant brain as a young indian genius.


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow, amazing!


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 28, 2008)

cool.. shame shame vishalji


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 28, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> cool.. shame shame vishalji


what if she is vishal's daughter ?


----------



## D@rekills4 (Dec 28, 2008)




----------

